# PLT arthritis tablets



## lesleybhooper (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

Sadly I recently lost my eleven year old golden retriever, Poppy. She had suffered from arthritis quite badly over the past year and was taking PLT tablets prescribed from her vet. I have about 250 PLT tablets left, and as they cost over £100 from vetprescriptions.co.uk when I bought them in January, I am reluctant just to flush them down the toilet. I did offer them back to my vet, but apparently they are not allowed to deal with returned tablets. These are a strong steroid preparation and only to be used when advised by a vet for severe arthritis, but if there is anyone out there already using these tablets for their dog, I would be more than happy to send them to you. 

Poppy's Mum


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sadly I recently lost my eleven year old golden retriever, Poppy. She had suffered from arthritis quite badly over the past year and was taking PLT tablets prescribed from her vet. I have about 250 PLT tablets left, and as they cost over £100 from vetprescriptions.co.uk when I bought them in January, I am reluctant just to flush them down the toilet. I did offer them back to my vet, but apparently they are not allowed to deal with returned tablets. These are a strong steroid preparation and only to be used when advised by a vet for severe arthritis, but if there is anyone out there already using these tablets for their dog, I would be more than happy to send them to you.
> 
> Poppy's Mum


So sorry about poppy, do you have a local rescue centre ime sure they would be very gratefull for a donation like this


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to here about Poppy.
What a lovely gesture


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

my next door neighbour has a 10 month old lab with hip displacia in both and has just been diagnosed in needing two elbows. They are having to wait until she is 2yrs before they can operate. I dont know if these help that type of condition though I know they have had to make many accomodations for her at a lot of expense.
If anyone knows if these will help her let me know and if you could give me the propper name of them too that would be good  Is it right that you are thinking of giving them away?
Thanks


----------



## lesleybhooper (May 11, 2009)

hello,
I do not think that these tablets would be suitable for a young dog of two years. My vet prescribed them for Poppy as nothing else worked, and in view of her age it was considered that the benefits outweighed the possible side effects. However, I think they would only be suitable for someone already using the tablets for their pet as advised by their vet, as they are too strong a medication to give without guidance. I am happy to give them away to someone already using this medication on the advice of their vet.


----------



## benowner (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, I have just joined when I was searching for information for my dog. You have probably donated your tablets by now but I have a rescue dog who is now 14 and taking these tablets prescribed by the vet for arthritis and pain in his hips. If you still have these my old dog would put them to very good use.

Kind regards, benowner.


----------



## lesleybhooper (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry I have just donated the tablets this week to a lady with a 17 year old dog who has been prescribed PLT. Otherwise you would have been more than welcome to them.

Kind regards, Lesley


----------



## benowner (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you anyway for your reply. 
I'm glad the tablets found a good home, 17 years is most deserving!


----------

